# Some old junk



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 15, 2008)

^Because it basically is. 

I rooted around in my Photobucket account to find some old art pieces of mine. Some were made using Photoshop (which I currently don't have) but am hoping to get back. Dunno if I'll update this or not...probably the former. Eh.

Couple of explanations. I used to go by the name Tails 4ever (or T4E), which is why some of the art features that name. I am not an art thief >< 

Enjoy and critique please!

_*SIGS AND AVATARS*_

*Matching "T4E - Master Emerald" Avatar & Sig*
Avatar - Signature
One of my first attempts in Photoshop to blend sprites and photoshop renders. The theme came from information I found concerning Tails and the Master Emerald in _STH2_ - namely that he had been the (debatable) original gaurdian of it. He seemed to have lost a lot of roles and creditability (sp) in the fanchise over the years, as the guardian of the M.E. and as a time-traveller in the English comics. *shrugs* Little I can do over that except make this.

Simple "Sonic X" Tails Test
Just a small test to see what I could do with the rendering tools in photoshop. Not entirely sure why it's saved...

*"Orange Tails" Sigs, both simple and complete versions*
Simple Version - Complete Version
You can see the tiny different in lighting and in text here. I made the two versions and asked which was more popular. Then I used the one that gained the most votes until I decided to change it again.

Mini "Tails4ever" ba
I made several of these but this is the only one that remains. The others were largely done as requests for friends.

Two Tone "Knuckles the Echidna" sig
One of my personal favorites out of all my photoshop work. ^_^ It's gives a kind of dark edge to Knuckles but it's a more interesting angle then "Sonic's best buddy" (IMO).

"Momento Style Amy" Sig
Admittedly I haven't watched Momento yet but I know the basic plot. When I saw this image on the net I decided to make something of it.

Chaotic Tails
*sigh* Made this during a rough patch. It isn't the best thing either, in style, colouring...it's just pretty bad all round, but I like Tails pose. I had nothing to do with that of course...

Pikachu Sig
The first sig I made after joining a Pokemon forum. The lineart was done in Flash, but it doesn't move or anything.

*HAND DRAWINGS*

Marill
A Marill dancing. You can see some of the rubber marks ><

Sandshrew
I like Sandshrews :3 I drew this based off a pose in my Yellow guidebook. 

Pika & Pi Chus
The hands suck, I know. The Pichu is probably the best part of this one.

Chu Hug
A mama Raichu and young Pikachu. The pose work isn't great, but it's not absolutely awful.

Umbreon
An attempt at a Pokemorph. It was the best out of the selection I drew =/

Dakoter Artemis
One of my old friends fan characters. I drew this for him as a request and to practice my skills.

Metal Sonic
Yeah...dunno where the pose came from, but it's probably one of my favorites out of the pictures I've drawn.

Cam the Hedgefox - Young
An attempt to draw my hedgefox self as a young child, about five years old. 

Unknown Pokemon
An attempt to make a female looking Mewtwo type Pokemon. It's very faint and not that good at all =s

Legendaries
The human looks awful...but the Pokemon look okay. Just don't look at the girl! o.o

Entei
I drew this for a user on another forum who goes by the name Entei. 

Pikachu One
Drawn for a competition but I entered it too early. So I had to draw Version Two

Chaos the Pichu
A character I sometimes use when roleplaying. Slightly based off the Pichu from SSBM.

Pikachu VS Sudowoodo
A.k.a., Rock Throw VS Agility. Drawn during an internet conversation I was having and yes, the Sudowoodo isn't great.

Foxhog and Hedgefox
Picture of me and Mike in our 'Sonic' forms. The eyes look ugly now ><

*SPRITES*

Character & Pikachu Sprites
Old sprites I made back when I had long hair. 

Cam Fox
My first attempt at changing official artwork to make it look like my hedgefox self.

Keahi
My only fake Pokemon so far. I entered it into a competition and didn't win XD

Mil the Hedgefox
Made when I was offered a part in Mike's Sonic the Sprite Comic. I made both a new and an old sprite and then it was used to create the entire sprite sheet that was used.

Trainer Card
Trainer card made using a new sprite of me which I didn't like back then and still don't like. But it's not too bad. I made several with different team members.

*HYDROCITY COMICS*
An old sprite comic I made a while back. It basically follows Sonic, Tails and Knuckles.

Issue 1 - An Introduction
Issue 2 - Plumbing Problems
Issue 3 - Diving In
Issue 4 - Who Knew?
Issue 5 - Macho Men
Issue 6 - Going Down
Issue 7 - Enter the Fans
Issue 8 - Seafox Adventures
Issue 9 - Access Denied
Issue 10 - The Doctor is In
Issue ??? - The Horror of Doodles

*OTHER*

Cream Emoticons
I still like these! ^_^ The first one was just a doodle that morphed into a series based on emoticons...like the one I just used. 

Blue
Did this at school after getting bored. Mixed together some blues and purples using pastels and then drew over them.

Boo
It's a Boo XD Hand-drawn, then linearted and coloured in Flash. It's also a part of...

Gamer Fox
A picture that basically reflects all the various video games I enjoy. Sonic, Mario and Pokemon included ^_^


Okay, I think that's everything noteworthy...comments, critique, flames are all welcome.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 16, 2008)

They all look great! Nice work Milla ^^


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Mike ^_^''' Well, it's updated now to include everything I wish to share.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 17, 2008)

*looks at all the new stuff* Aw, they're all lovely! *hugs Mil* well done, mate!

I really, really love this one. We both look sooo cute ^w^


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 17, 2008)

Ah, so you're the on that Mike made Explorers of Oddity with. We haven't met before. I'm Kai, and you'll mainly see me around here [The artwork forum].

As for the art [main reason I'm here] , It seems alright from my eyes. Good stuff.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello Kai, it's nice to meet you ^^'''

And thanks. I might do some more drawing/spriting if college lets up.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 17, 2008)

Kai said:


> Ah, so you're the on that Mike made Explorers of Oddity with.


Well, I didn't make it _with_ her, per se, but she co-stars in it and has quite a lot of creative input :3


----------



## reecemysocksoff (Dec 8, 2008)

hey there. Nice artwork Mil. =D

I like gamerfox.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Ah ha. Very cutefuls. I love the work, the Pikachu sig is just adorable~ 

Why does everyone have to better at drawing than me?


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey, I remember Gamer Fox! You showed me that just after we met ^^

*huggles Milla* Ah, memories~


----------



## Darksong (Dec 10, 2008)

@EeveeSkitty: Practice makes perfect! You've probably heard this about a million times, but if you practice art, you might even get better than me! And don't forget that everyone has their own style. No matter whether you like drawing things cute or cool, your art is great, even if no one says it is.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Darksong said:


> @EeveeSkitty: Practice makes perfect! You've probably heard this about a million times, but if you practice art, you might even get better than me! And don't forget that everyone has their own style. No matter whether you like drawing things cute or cool, your art is great, even if no one says it is.


Ahaha, but nobody's perfect ^_^

Plus it is hard to motivate me but if I do get motivated I go crazy. Like little kids and showers. They really don't want to go in but when they're in they don't want to get out.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 11, 2008)

When can we has moar artwork?

Whatever you say about it, Milla, this stuff _is_ great :3


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 11, 2008)

Personally I think this old stuff sucks xD''' Hence teh title *points at it*

Hmm, I'll see what I can whip up. Whether it goes here or in a topic of stuff that's been made before 2006...*shrugs* XP


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 11, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Personally I think this old stuff sucks xD''' Hence teh title *points at it*
> 
> Hmm, I'll see what I can whip up. Whether it goes here or in a topic of stuff that's been made before 2006...*shrugs* XP


Well, we all think it's awesome ^^ Words can't express how much I love "Foxhog and Hedgefox", and the rest rule too.


----------



## Black hood (Dec 16, 2008)

I htink you artwork is really good. I especially like the 'Gamer Fox' pic, it's awsome!


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 17, 2008)

You absolutely must post the ear-nomming one you drew for me and Dwagie. It is far too epic to not show people. :3


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 17, 2008)

*sigh*

Well....despite this thread being full of old crap....I will post up the pic Mike speaks of XD Consider it comparison!






A picture of Dwagie (the Lucario), Mike (in the middle) and myself (on Mike's other side). Me and Dwagie have a thing for biting his ears, so yeah. A christmas pressie for both of them from me ^^'''''


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 17, 2008)

Hooray ^^

While it's up, let me ask- anyone _else_ think I seem to be enjoying that a bit _too_ much? XD Especially if you misjudge the emotion conveyed by the sigh and the facial expression...

(And for the hundredth time, it's not crap! *huggles*)


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 17, 2008)

lucky guy... Yeah, you might have to watch out for that, Mike. Are your ears numb by now?

It's a pretty nice pic btw ^^


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 19, 2008)

Kali the Flygon said:


> lucky guy...


Ehehe~ ;=3


> Yeah, you might have to watch out for that, Mike. Are your ears numb by now?


Nah, I'm used to the chewing. That or it's destroyed all the nerve endings in my ears... XD


----------

